# Inserting photos in text.



## Shelton

How to insert photos in text directly from your computer/tablet/phone.

1. Find the paperclip on the icon bar above.
2. Click on it and for each of the 10 Choose File buttons, you can find one on your computer for uploading.
3. After all are chosen, click on the upload button.
4. The box will now show again and you can close it.
5. Write your text and have your cursor where you want a photo, click on the paperclip and see your uploaded photos, chose the one you want.
6. Continue doing that until all are used. (If you do not insert between text, they will all show up at end of post.)
7. You can do up to 10 per post.


----------

